# Simple quiche recipes



## UncleSirBobbyRobson (Nov 5, 2004)

has anyone got any simple recipes for quiches and some good quides to simple techniques.... I have looked on the internet but I get lots of annoying adverts


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 5, 2004)

I can make a good quiche, but I generally don't use a formal "recipe".  

I mix together 3 eggs, milk or milk and cream, salt, pepper, a shot of hot sauce.  

I put whatever other ingredients in a prepared pie crust -- crumbled bacon, chopped onions, mushrooms, chopped broccoli, or whatever -- along with grated swiss or whatever cheese I want.  

Then I pour the egg milk mixture over it, and bake it at 350 til it is done to my liking -- golden brown.  Usually about 40 to 60 minutes.


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 5, 2004)

The Quickest Quiche
(from Real Simple Magazine)

"Your doctor has been extolling the health virtues of cholesterol-free egg substitute for years. We'd like to honor it for a far lazier reason: It can be frozen, along with premade pie dough and bacon. With a stash of blue-cheese dressing in the refrigerator, you'll always be minutes away from assembling this why-not-invite-the-neighbors-for-brunch? centerpiece: *blue cheese-bacon quiche*."

hands-on time: 10 minutes  total time: 40 minutes
makes 4 servings

1  ready-to-use piecrust 
1/2  28-ounce package cooked bacon 
2  8-ounce containers egg substitute 
1  8-ounce jar creamy blue-cheese dressing 

Heat oven to 350° F. Line a 9-inch pie plate with the piecrust. 
Crumble the bacon and sprinkle it over the dough. 
Beat the egg substitute with the blue-cheese dressing and pour into the crust. 
Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until puffed and a knife inserted in the center comes out clean. 
Remove to a wire rack and let cool 5 minutes before slicing. 

Good Luck!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are some 'tried and true' variations:

QUICHE AND VARIATIONS

1 9inch quiche pan (double for 11-12 inch pan)

Pastry:			
1 1/4 cups flour	
1 1/2 cup butter	
1 egg yolk	
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. dry mustard	
1 tsp.paprika		
1 TBS ice water

Sift dry ingredients into bowl.  Make a well and add butter, egg yolk and mix to make a paste.  Work in flour.  Sprinkle with ice water and mix to form a ball.  Chill for 1 hour.  Prebake 5-10 minutes at 450 degrees.

Asparagus quiche:	
1 1/2 lbs.asparagus	
8 slices bacon		
1 1/2 lb.Swiss cheese
4 eggs			
1 1/2 cups light cream  
1/8 tsp. nutmeg
1 1/4  tsp. each salt/pepper

Preheat oven to 375.  Peel asparagus and save 12 spears for decoration.  Cut the rest of the asparagus into 1 1/2 inch pieces.  Cook all in boiling salted water til crisp tender.  Drain and rinse in cold water.  Saute bacon til crisp; sprinkle bottom of pie crust with bacon, then cheese, then cut up asparagus.  Beat eggs with cream, salt/pepper, nutmeg, and pour into pie shell; arrange asparagus spears on top in spoke fashion.  Bake 40 minutes, until puffy and golden.  

Serves 12

Quiche Lorraine:	
2 9"  pie shells		
1 cup minced scallions	
4 slices bacon			
1 T. butter		
1 1/4 cup sliced mushrooms	
4 slices ham

1 1/2 lb. Swiss cheese	
4 eggs				
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 1/2 cups cream	
1/2 tsp. dry mustard		
1/4 tsp. pepper	

Preheat oven to 350.  Fry bacon and crumble.  Saute onions and mushrooms in butter.  Grate cheese and dice ham.  Layer bacon, mushroom/onion, ham and cheese into both shells.  Combine eggs with cream and salt/pepper/nutmeg; pour into shells; bake for 35-45 minutes, til tests clean.  

Seafood Quiche:		Same filling as above, but use 1 cup steamed shrimp and  ½ cup crabmeat; omit mustard and nutmeg, and add ¼ tsp. Tabasco.

Spinach and wild mushroom quiche:  Same filling as above, using 1 pkg. frozen spinach and 1 cup assorted wild mushrooms sautéed with butter, garlic, a little white wine and thyme.  Drain well and place mushrooms on bottom of shell, then spinach and filling; use Gruyere cheese.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 5, 2004)

I love the first recipe. It is so easy and using the basic recipe you can create any flavor that you like.

Crustless Quiche
1/2 c Butter, melted 
10  Eggs 
1/2 c Flour 
1 ts Baking powder 
1/4 ts Salt 
1 lb Large curd cottage cheese 
1 lb Jack cheese 
1 c Add-ins (cooked chicken, ham, sausage, seafood, broccoli, peppers, onion, spinach, mushrooms, sweet potatoes, etc)
Spices as desired

Preheat oven to 400F
1.Whip eggs until fluffy, add the flour, baking powder, salt, cottage cheese, melted butter and half the Jack cheese. Mix in any add-ins that you desire.
2.Place the mixture in a greased 9x13 baking dish. Top with remaining cheese. Bake at for 15 minutes. Reduce temperature to 350F, and continue to bake foe 35-40 minutes, or until the top is lightly browned. Cut into squares for serving. 

Mushroom Quiche
1  Pastry crust 
1 ts Dijon mustard
2 c Mushrooms, sliced 
1 c Gruyere, shredded 
3  Eggs, beaten 
2 c Half and half 
Salt and pepper 
1/4 ts Ground nutmeg 
1 ts Paprika 

Preheat oven 375F. 
1.Make holes in bottom of pastry with fork. 
2.Using pastry brush, spread Dijon onto crust bottom and sides. Add Gruyere to the bottom of the pastry, and then mushrooms. 
3.Whisk eggs with half and half, salt, pepper, paprika and nutmeg. Pour egg mixture into shell. Bake for one hour.


----------



## Konditor (Nov 7, 2004)

The *Crustless Quiche* I serve at lunch with a chilled carrot salad:

4 large eggs
¼ cup melted, clarified butter
½ cup flour
¼ tsp salt
½ tsp baking powder
1¾ cups milk
1½ cups combination of diced ham, green onions, mushrooms, blanched broccoli, etc.
2 cups grated Swiss cheese

Heat oven to 350°.  

Whisk together eggs & butter.  Blend together the flour, salt, and baking powder; add to the egg mixture.  Whisk in the milk.  Add the diced ham (other other meats) and vegetables.  

Pour into a greased 9-inch ceramic quiche pan.  Sprinkle with the cheese.  Bake for 50 minutes, or until golden & puffed.  Let stand 10 minutes before cutting.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 7, 2004)

yummmm!  I love quiche, but I have never tried to make it.  All the recipes I have seen sound deeeelish!  I really like the mushroom one!


----------



## Mommy Dearest (Jan 4, 2007)

Kansas Girl,

I believe you're recipe is exactly what I'm looking for.  Thanks!

M.D.


----------



## Mommy Dearest (Jan 5, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thank you, Miss Daisy, for your recipe.  I will definitely check it out.

M.D.


----------



## Mommy Dearest (Jan 10, 2007)

Kansas Girl:

I made your first crustless quiche recipe tonight (see above) and it was very good.  I added sauteed mushrooms, garlic, onions and spinach.  For seasonings I added salt, pepper, creole seasoning, garlic powder, the nutmeg, parmesan cheese.  I like spicy.  The next time I make it I'm also going to add sauteed bacon bits.

The recipe was very easy to make.  I halfed it, however, since it's only me, and I put it in a greased 8" square glass pan.

Thanks for the recipe.  I'm going to try the rest of the recipes of this thread and will advise you as I go through them.

Thanks again!

M.D.


----------

